# Gen2 springs not yet?



## GM4life (Nov 20, 2016)

I just downloaded the chevy performance parts catalog. there is a suspension kit in there for the gen2.


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

Suspension Lowering Kit: 84105410
The kit was presented at SEMA. Solo low 10mm, to expect Eibach that low 30mm approximately


----------



## GM4life (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm considering the GM kit, comes with sway bar also.


----------



## MistahCorndogg (Jan 9, 2017)

I've seen H&R suspension makes a sport lowering spring system that brings it down 1.3"


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

MistahCorndogg said:


> I've seen H&R suspension makes a sport lowering spring system that brings it down 1.3"


you must be talking Gen1, because there is nothing I have found period for Gen2 short of the GM kit. H&R, Eibach...I do not see anything. If you have details...please provide.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I purchased the GMPP kit. It should be arriving any day. I’m posting all photos and results in my other thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

So I just bit the bullet and ordered the GMPP lowering kit for the 2017 Hatch along with some fog lights. Supposedly the kit comes with 4 springs a new sway bar and all the hardware. Got it from gmpartsdirect.com. Fog lights and suspension package was 484.68 shipped. Will update with details, installation photos/video, and before and after photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Another route. I got on live chat with a C/S rep, verified they work with the 2017 and also fit the hatch. 

https://bcracingcoilovers.com/colle...rolet-cruze-bc-racing-suspension-br-coilovers


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Arrived today. Looked through the destructions. And man. I forgot how hard it was to do suspension work on front wheel drive cars. The instructions are about 6 pages front and back. Have to drop the entire subframe up front. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> Arrived today. Looked through the destructions. And man. I forgot how hard it was to do suspension work on front wheel drive cars. The instructions are about 6 pages front and back. Have to drop the entire subframe up front. 濫
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What comes with the kit?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

4 springs front and rear
New bolts nuts washers etc
Front stabilizer bar only for LT and LTZ “Premier”
LS does not get sway bar
Instructions in English French and Spanish 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

jie90561 said:


> What comes with the kit?


See above. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Take down the subframe? Really? That’s bonkers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

This could probably be a question for a new thread, but can the rear "z-link" from the Premier and Redline be added to a normal LT?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

jie90561 said:


> This could probably be a question for a new thread, but can the rear "z-link" from the Premier and Redline be added to a normal LT?


Yes...but it would involve swapping in a whole different rear end. Holes don’t line up. Already thought about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Take down the subframe? Really? That’s bonkers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’m going to see what I can get away with without having to drop the subframe been there done that on 09 Cobalt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

lmiller0810 said:


> I purchased the GMPP kit. It should be arriving any day. I’m posting all photos and results in my other thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what thread might that be?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> Take down the subframe? Really? That’s bonkers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gotta do that in the Gen 1 too for the front swaybar replacement.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Someone should just try to fit gen 1 eibachs on the gen 2, the springs look identical.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Someone should just try to fit gen 1 eibachs on the gen 2, the springs look identical.


The spring rates may be different and the perches may also be different. Gen 1 had 2 sets of front struts and springs. 



lmiller0810 said:


> I’m going to see what I can get away with without having to drop the subframe been there done that on 09 Cobalt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you remove the exhaust to semi get it to fit? Had same issues with a Buick Century and found out why folks leave the front hollow snapped sway the way it was when the Impalla SS bar was cheap replacement. Ended up finding a backyard mechanic to do it for $90 vs the $300 shops wanted. He used jack stands and 2 floor jacks to make it happen. 



jie90561 said:


> This could probably be a question for a new thread, but can the rear "z-link" from the Premier and Redline be added to a normal LT?


At this point of the game of a brand new gen, you would be $1000's of dollars into a mod that didn't have much to gain from over getting a full coil over kit.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> The spring rates may be different and the perches may also be different. Gen 1 had 2 sets of front struts and springs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was my car and I wanted springs that badly I'd try it lmao.


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> At this point of the game of a brand new gen, you would be $1000's of dollars into a mod that didn't have much to gain from over getting a full coil over kit.


Sure, not worth multi-kilo bucks, but if it was a part that just bolted on it would might have been worth it. That is why I asked.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jie90561 said:


> Sure, not worth multi-kilo bucks, but if it was a part that just bolted on it would might have been worth it. That is why I asked.


In theory everything bolts on but after you buy additional stuff. 

Here you go, Well part of the main cost of the swap. That seems to be cheaper than gen 1 was. 12(13) 14 and 15 I believe is also the rest of the kit. 

https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...1emUmeT0yMDE3JnQ9cHJlbWllciZlPTEtNGwtbDQtZ2Fz


----------



## 2017calicruze (Oct 2, 2017)

Eibach is working on some as we speak


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Rear two springs are installed piece of cake to do took about a half hour to do both side. Took it around two corners that I’d like to swing my car around and the rear end feels a whole lot more competent. 
Total drop seems to be about 3/4 of an inch in the rear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

